# Confused between Lenovo y510p, z510, or waiting for maxwell.



## paw1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm in the market for a 50 to 60k laptop with the following requirements :

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

INR 50 to 60k [the lower the better - obviously]

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Demanding work would include 3D modelling and opening complex CAD files in solidworks, etc.
Other than that office work (basic excel, mail, etc) - need a good response time with these tasks (hence thinking of SSD/Hybrid)

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

1. Lenovo y510p
2. Lenovo z510
3. Wait for maxwell 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
I'm open to suggestions of all brands (though I feel that the others do not come as close to lenovo in fulfilling my requirements)


6) Anything else you would like to say?

Major requirements :

Screen quality and resolution : Need a good screen with 1080p res.
Capable graphics : My other office laptop has an HD 6770M with 2GB gfx memory (and i7 2630QM proc) which has proven sufficient for all 3D modelling tasks. Anything at par with this should be enough.
Fast response with windows tasks : I think an SSD should help here, as my work involves frequent opening and closing of files.
Design : It does matter to me.

I really want to know if waiting for maxwell would be worth it. I'm not prepared to pay a premium for it, in case it launches with higher prices, since my graphics needs are pretty much met with my current HD 6770M.

Thanks !


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2014)

Waiting by itself is a long process. If you are getting something which can fulfill your requirements now why wait.
Get Y510p


----------



## paw1 (Jun 10, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Waiting by itself is a long process. If you are getting something which can fulfill your requirements now why wait.
> Get Y510p



Do you think it would be better to get y510p (lacks a hybrid drive) over z510 (has  8GB SSD but then 740M as opposed to 750M in y510p)


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

paw1 said:


> Do you think it would be better to get y510p (lacks a hybrid drive) over z510 (has  8GB SSD but then 740M as opposed to 750M in y510p)



yes. 8GB SSD is peanuts. It will hardly be of any help. Chances are you won't even notice the difference between normal HDD and HDD+8GB SSD.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2014)

paw1 said:


> Do you think it would be better to get y510p (lacks a hybrid drive) over z510 (has  8GB SSD but then 740M as opposed to 750M in y510p)



8 GB ssd is just like a free toffee with a cake. But considering you are paying for the cake it is not worth it.  
Get y510p and chillax


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 10, 2014)

i think z510 has SSHD and not a seperate 8 gb ssd cache..
anyways +1 for y510p coz u can easily add an ssd of ur choice into the ultrabay slot using an adaptr wihout having to open the entire laptop..
u can also  replace the primary hard disk with the ssd bt that would mean opening the back panel entirely which some people tend to avoid bcoz they think its risky..


----------



## paw1 (Jun 10, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> i think z510 has SSHD and not a seperate 8 gb ssd cache..



Exactly what I was trying to point out. I guess it would dynamically allocate SSD space to the most frequently used tasks.

Nevertheless I don't see what makes the case for y510p against z510 other than the marginally better 750M. If i were to ignore this bit, are the two laptops essentially the same?


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

paw1 said:


> Exactly what I was trying to point out. I guess it would dynamically allocate SSD space to the most frequently used tasks.
> 
> Nevertheless I don't see what makes the case for y510p against z510 other than the marginally better 750M. If i were to ignore this bit, are the two laptops essentially the same?



Let's see:
Y510p wins cuz:
1.1080p screen.
2.GT 755M(much more powerful than GT 740m)
3.Build quality more solid than Z510.

Z510 wins because:
1.8GB toffee SSD.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Y510p is upgradable. You can easily buy a second GT 755m for 8k should you ever feel like buying it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2014)

Can any Y510p owners confirm whether their laptop has mSATA slot or not ? My Y500 has one. So I can install mSATA SSD in it.

Check this:
*www.onlyssd.com/ssd-interface/buy-msata-ssd.html


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Can any Y510p owners confirm whether their laptop has mSATA slot or not ? My Y500 has one. So I can install mSATA SSD in it.
> 
> Check this:
> Buy mSATA SSD | mSATA SSD Price in India | Online mSATA Solid State Drive



Y510p laptops have no additional SSD slots. US versions which come with a caching SSD come with a M.2 slot but models which don't come with that, have the slots removed to save cost.


----------



## dragonforce9990 (Jun 10, 2014)

But buddy isn't it true that Z510s core i7 based 4702mq processor model would outperform y510p s 4200m model based on core i5
So, is y510p i5  worth  the extra based only on improved graphic card  performance + fhd without considering the fact that it has  heating issues in graphic intensive games & is a finger print magnet due to its glossy display compared to z510 with matte  display & lower amount of heat


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2014)

Come on don't say that a little bit more heat generation compared to other laptops as an *issue*. People will start fearing those laptops.

Anyways there are no heating issues in Lenovo Y510p, just some extra heat generation due to high performance GPU, still its way below the max limits that it can go. (Safe limit is usually 95C for laptops, my Y500 stays below 85C even at summer, its usually below 78C during normal days)


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 11, 2014)

y510p with a decent ssd in the ultrabay slot would perform better than z510 in every day use...
y510p is slightly future proof in that way..


----------



## $hadow (Jun 11, 2014)

Please don't start this laptop heating thing again. 
You do all that on these devices what you do on big rigs and then complain about heating. If you can provide a good cooling pad then again check out the temperature again and and as stated above by anupam the man temp is around 95 and normal usage always leads to around 80. If a better cooler provided by you and the temperature comes back to around 70.


----------



## dragonforce9990 (Jun 11, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Please don't start this laptop heating thing again.
> You do all that on these devices what you do on big rigs and then complain about heating. If you can provide a good cooling pad then again check out the temperature again and and as stated above by anupam the man temp is around 95 and normal usage always leads to around 80. If a better cooler provided by you and the temperature comes back to around 70.



Agreed that heating issue is a no issue as such however is it worth paying 10-13k bucks more for y510 p- i7 only coz of its advantage in terms of minor graphic upgrade,fhd screen & futuristic upgradability over the Z510-i7??
Also, I have received 56500/- as the lowest quote for y510p i7 & 44750 for Z510 i7 model.
Which one should I go for?
Is there any software or process etc. which can help me find out whether the laptops have been used before or warranty is already registered in use or any other hardware changes have been done by the seller, before I make the purchase to ensure that laptop is a new one??


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 11, 2014)

dragonforce9990 said:


> Agreed that heating issue is a no issue as such however is it worth paying 10-13k bucks more for y510 p- i7 only coz of its advantage in terms of minor graphic upgrade,fhd screen & futuristic upgradability over the Z510-i7??
> Also, I have received 56500/- as the lowest quote for y510p i7 & 44750 for Z510 i7 model.
> Which one should I go for?
> Is there any software or process etc. which can help me find out whether the laptops have been used before or warranty is already registered in use or any other hardware changes have been done by the seller, before I make the purchase to ensure that laptop is a new one??



What?Where?
It might be for i5!
56k for i7 is not even selling price in us!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 11, 2014)

dragonforce9990 said:


> Agreed that heating issue is a no issue as such however is it worth paying 10-13k bucks more for y510 p- i7 only coz of its advantage in terms of minor graphic upgrade,fhd screen & futuristic upgradability over the Z510-i7??
> Also, I have received 56500/- as the lowest quote for y510p i7 & 44750 for Z510 i7 model.
> Which one should I go for?
> Is there any software or process etc. which can help me find out whether the laptops have been used before or warranty is already registered in use or any other hardware changes have been done by the seller, before I make the purchase to ensure that laptop is a new one??


This type of deals always sounds fishy to me at least. I always suggest people to try and avoid such deals. 
And now coming to your another question yes the i7 version will make a difference if you are going to game on it for the latest titles. And if you bought the laptop ch ck the warranty page after buying it and you will get to know whether it is used or not.


----------



## dragonforce9990 (Jun 11, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> What?Where?
> It might be for i5!
> 56k for i7 is not even selling price in us!



Share link:Confusing prices for y510p & z510 lenovo lappys @local stores in Lamington Road, Mumbai *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...appys-local-stores-lamington-road-mumbai.html ——

The link above shall answer your questions. 
But wtf who will answer my queries as I have to purchase a lappy asap.??


----------



## paw1 (Jun 11, 2014)

dragonforce9990 said:


> Share link:Confusing prices for y510p & z510 lenovo lappys @local stores in Lamington Road, Mumbai *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...appys-local-stores-lamington-road-mumbai.html ——
> 
> The link above shall answer your questions.
> But wtf who will answer my queries as I have to purchase a lappy asap.??



Damn those are some really big variations. Did all the sellers claim that their products would qualify for official lenovo warranty? You could ask them to share the serial numbers and check with lenovo support. I think the warranty period starts even before the sale happens. And when you register the device online, the warranty period resets and begins from the invoice date. Point is that you should be able to see some warranty information if you have the serial number. Tell them you are a  genuine buyer and that you have the money ready but you'll need the serial number before making the purchase.


----------



## dragonforce9990 (Jun 11, 2014)

paw1 said:


> Damn those are some really big variations. Did all the sellers claim that their products would qualify for official lenovo warranty? You could ask them to share the serial numbers and check with lenovo support. I think the warranty period starts even before the sale happens. And when you register the device online, the warranty period resets and begins from the invoice date. Point is that you should be able to see some warranty information if you have the serial number. Tell them you are a  genuine buyer and that you have the money ready but you'll need the serial number before making the purchase.



#paw1
Well that's useful to quite an extent bro.will definitely do per se.any more suggestions keep it flowing!!
AND yes each seller promised a brand new box packed product with standard 1yr lenovo india warranty. ....


----------



## paw1 (Jun 11, 2014)

dragonforce9990 said:


> #paw1
> Well that's useful to quite an extent bro.will definitely do per se.any more suggestions keep it flowing!!
> AND yes each seller promised a brand new box packed product with standard 1yr lenovo india warranty. ....



If all else fails, flipkart seems to have started a 10% discount (CC & Net banking) on the y510p. Final price 54k. Do keep me posted on your findings!


----------



## dragonforce9990 (Jun 12, 2014)

paw1 said:


> If all else fails, flipkart seems to have started a 10% discount (CC & Net banking) on the y510p. Final price 54k. Do keep me posted on your findings!



Well mate that's the core i5 model u r talking  about for which offer has been launched whereas im querying regarding the core i7 model price!

Best Mobile, Camera and Laptop Prices in India at pricedealsindia.com

Heres the link to clarify the same!!


----------

